# Who's lining up at Apple Store for Leopard release?



## remster45 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey, I just wanted to see who here is going to be lining up at the Apple Store for the release of Leopard? From what I heard, they close the stores from 4-6pm while they upgrade the computers, and people start to line up. Then they reopen at 6pm and the first 500 people get t-shirts. Can anyone confirm about the t-shirts? At macrumors.com, the US stores have t-shirts, but I don't know about Canada.

I know I will be at Sherway Gardens next Friday lining up. Who else is going?


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

I prefer home delivery as opposed to having to line up with the masses.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Riiiiight.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Nope. Not my thing. I'm getting it delivered.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

My campus computer store won't have it until mid-November. But their educational pricing is awesome, so I can wait.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

How long do you think the line up will last? I was planning to get it on October 26 around 7-8 pm. I dont wanna line up, just go in and buy it.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll probably go to Yorkdale after school at 5:30 hopefully.


----------



## azrail (Oct 3, 2007)

pre-ord all the way

in my case, just gettin 2 old n tired 2 wait n line

(musta been all that walkin once upon a time to grade-school, everyday, both-ways, up n down hills, barefoot, in the snow...and WE LIKED IT - LOL)


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

Im so lining up for this! Btw, they should sell family packages, right?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Wako said:


> Im so lining up for this! Btw, they should sell family packages, right?


Maybe I'd line up IF appies and HopHead ( a great IPA from Kelowna, BC) was being served to those eagerly awaiting a FREE copy of dah newest Cat!

That being unlikely, I opted for the online Apple store to do the work!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Online all the way; don't you want to maximize your installation/frustration/fun time? Why waste time in the store?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've pre-ordered it and will most likely get it after everyone else has bought it in person.

I don't care though, I hate being in crowds.

Dave


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I'll be selling it the day of, not buying it.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I will be standing in line at the Ann Arbor, MI store!


----------



## arossphoto (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm a recent Mac convert, so maybe I'm missing something here, but I'm completely underwhelmed by most of the 300+ new features of Leopard. Sure there are some nice new features, but I can't see anything that will change my life too much and I certainly don't see anything worth standing in line for.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*I've pre-ordered but ...*

I intend to zip over to the Apple Store in the Eaton Centre in TO. It's only 10 minutes away. If there are t-shirts, I'd love so snag one. I will tote my upgraded MacBook Pro along just for fun. 

I've already bought a 500Gb HD to be my Time Machine and connected it through my Airport Extreme. 

For long-time Apple users, this is the longest wait for an upgrade in quite a while.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

Speaking of lining up at Apple Stores, has everyone seen this from Bill Maher:

YouTube - Bill Maher on the iPhone

:lmao: :clap:


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Paradime said:


> Speaking of lining up at Apple Stores, has everyone seen this from Bill Maher:
> 
> YouTube - Bill Maher on the iPhone
> 
> :lmao: :clap:


*PRICELESS!!!!*


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

JeanLuc said:


> For long-time Apple users, this is the longest wait for an upgrade in quite a while.


I guess we have to qualify what a "long-time Apple user" is, eh?  Us long_-l-o-n-g-_time users waited _seven years_ between the System 7 intro and the OS 8 upgrade (of course I'm discounting the incremental point updates, though notably System 7.5 was a nice advancement).


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

arossphoto said:


> I'm a recent Mac convert, so maybe I'm missing something here, but I'm completely underwhelmed by most of the 300+ new features of Leopard. Sure there are some nice new features, but I can't see anything that will change my life too much and I certainly don't see anything worth standing in line for.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew


Dude - you're spending your free time surfing a discussion forum board dedicated to a computer company, as we all are.

Apple is selling to a captive audience here... don't spoil our fun!

(Of course, I could say "all opinions are welcome," but that simply wouldn't be sincere...  )


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

no way i line up for anything. my time is far more valuable than that....


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

PosterBoy said:


> I'll be selling it the day of, not buying it.


I'll be selling it as well, I just started working at Vistek in downtown calgary.. since they aren't known right now for selling computers, we only have 12 copies coming in, and will start selling them Saturday morning. I don't think we'll have them long.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I pre-ordered my copy the first day. I don't like waiting in line for something. I also hate going to the apple store. Well, I don't know about other apple stores, but I hate going to the Yorkdale apple store. Its always crowded in there, and you can never get any help if you need to buy something. Half the people in there are stupid kids that can't even afford anything, and they are in there to mess around with photo booth, and the ipods. The other half are people that ask dumb questions that can be easily answered if they did their research online before considering going to the apple store to buy something. When I bought my MBP, it took me 20 mins to get someone to get it for me. I already knew which model I wanted. Also it took me another 5 mins in line. I didn't mind waiting in line for 5 mins, but 20 mins to get something I knew I wanted before I walked into the store? That's way too long. 

I just hate going to the Yorkdale apple store for that reason, and that's why I won't line up for Leopard. The Yorkdale apple store staff is an amazing bunch of people though. Always great service from the people their. The waiting just sucks though.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

phuviano said:


> I pre-ordered my copy the first day. I don't like waiting in line for something. I also hate going to the apple store. Well, I don't know about other apple stores, but I hate going to the Yorkdale apple store. Its always crowded in there, and you can never get any help if you need to buy something. Half the people in there are stupid kids that can't even afford anything, and they are in there to mess around with photo booth, and the ipods. The other half are people that ask dumb questions that can be easily answered if they did their research online before considering going to the apple store to buy something. When I bought my MBP, it took me 20 mins to get someone to get it for me. I already knew which model I wanted. Also it took me another 5 mins in line. I didn't mind waiting in line for 5 mins, but 20 mins to get something I knew I wanted before I walked into the store? That's way too long.
> 
> I just hate going to the Yorkdale apple store for that reason, and that's why I won't line up for Leopard. The Yorkdale apple store staff is an amazing bunch of people though. Always great service from the people their. The waiting just sucks though.


Well order ONLINE!
And those 'kids' are the future of Apple.
Scary thought, but even scarier if not one of their generation was there!


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

imobile said:


> Well order ONLINE!
> And those 'kids' are the future of Apple.
> Scary thought, but even scarier if not one of their generation was there!


As my first line stated in my first post. I pre-ordered leopard the first day. Where do u think I did that???


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

phuviano said:


> Well, I don't know about other apple stores, but I hate going to the Yorkdale apple store. Its always crowded in there, and you can never get any help if you need to buy something. Half the people in there are stupid kids that can't even afford anything, and they are in there to mess around with photo booth, and the ipods.


I have to agree. I live in Ottawa and it's a treat to go to the Apple store. I went to the Yorkdale store just to check out the 24" iMac. I expect the kids to be there messing with the iPods and stuff but not to the extent that was there at Yorkdale. There were literally gaggles of girls at each station blasting music and laughing at their Photobooth pictures. I had to wait to get on a iMac that was being used for such. I've been to an Apple store in San Antonio and it was almost empty (it was a weekday during the day). What surprises me is that there somewhat of a dime a dozen in the US but we can only get 4 in all of Canada.

As for the question at hand: I just ordered a new 24" iMac and I'll get Leopard through the Up to Date program once I get the serial number.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I'll be lining up only because I'm buying the new imac with leopard*

I hate going to Yorkdale as well; when I bought my older imac 6 months ago I called ahead to have it ready so I could avoid the wait and when I got to the counter and gave them my name they said they had a fire in the back and made me wait about 45 mins, they then gave it to me for $1249 instead of $1699 because of the long wait.


I was very pleased,,,,the service staff is very good over there, I wasn't making a fuss or being rude at all, I was just happy to wait they just offered that to me.


----------



## bluntman (Mar 7, 2007)

I think I may wait a bit before I upgrade. However, being my first time to upgrade (recent switcher), what are some things that I should keep in mind?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I just pre-paid for a copy at Carbon in Kitchener. I have never had a problem getting OS X on the release date. No lineups or anything, I just preorder, and walk in on the release day and walk out 5 min later with my copy.


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I think I am going to line up at the Sherway store. The process is part of the whole fun Mac experience and I hear there will be Special Edition Leopard t-shirts for the first 500. Woohoo!

If we want to get a little ehMac group at Sherway Gardens, PM me so we could coordinate.

Cheers!


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Sander said:


> I hear there will be Special Edition Leopard t-shirts for the first 500. Woohoo!
> 
> If we want to get a little ehMac group at Sherway Gardens, PM me so we could coordinate.
> 
> Cheers!


Is your source reliable? Seems every US store is doing the shirt give away yet no mention on Apple's Canadian site.

Steve


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I would have gone to the Apple Store or retailer this coming weekend to pick up a copy - a day or 2 after the release. However, I was lucky and checked if my Mac Mini Refurb that shipped Oct. 3 would qualify for Leopard Uptodate software upgrade. And it does, I get a copy for the cost of shipping! I thought refurbs didn't qualify.


----------



## Patr1ck (Jul 15, 2005)

There seems to be a lot of hate (or "dislike" at least) for lining up, and it makes me a little sad.

The people who line up for the big Apple product launches are aware of the fact that they could probably get the same thing for the same price without having to stand in line, but that's not the point. The point of going to stand in line is to embrace being geeky and enjoy being in the presence of dozens or hundreds (or thousands) of other people who share the same common geeky interest as you. It's fun, it's social, it's exciting, and you don't get that from the Fedex guy. It's about the experience. And the free t-shirt is a nice bonus too.  

If it's not something for you, that's cool, but there's no reason to poke fun those who choose to take a couple hours out of their year be social and enjoy themselves and the community.  

See you at the Eaton Centre!


----------



## Patr1ck (Jul 15, 2005)

Crewser said:


> Is your source reliable? Seems every US store is doing the shirt give away yet no mention on Apple's Canadian site.
> 
> Steve


It's on Apple Canada - Apple Store so I would take that to be reliable.


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

Id like too, but i also want to upgrade my HDD while i'm at it, and i can't afford both by release day.


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

phuviano said:


> Well, I don't know about other apple stores, but I hate going to the Yorkdale apple store. Its always crowded in there, and you can never get any help if you need to buy something. Half the people in there are stupid kids that can't even afford anything, and they are in there to mess around with photo booth, and the ipods.


Hey not all us "stupid kids" can't afford stuff, im 17, i go to the Apple store to look around and play with stuff like u mention but I actually buy things, like a MacBook, iPod Video and iPod Touch. Its a cool place for a technically inclined teen to hang out for a bit. Don't judge us just by our age.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

photonut13 said:


> Hey not all us "stupid kids" can't afford stuff, im 17, i go to the Apple store to look around and play with stuff like u mention but I actually buy things, like a MacBook, iPod Video and iPod Touch. Its a cool place for a technically inclined teen to hang out for a bit. Don't judge us just by our age.


It's a fun place for a lot of people.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Patr1ck said:


> It's on Apple Canada - Apple Store so I would take that to be reliable.


I swear that was not there when I posted that question LOL. Thanks for the URL.

Steve


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

photonut13 said:


> Hey not all us "stupid kids" can't afford stuff, im 17, i go to the Apple store to look around and play with stuff like u mention but I actually buy things, like a MacBook, iPod Video and iPod Touch. Its a cool place for a technically inclined teen to hang out for a bit. Don't judge us just by our age.


I don't have a problem with teens hanging out in the store, I took my 9 year old with me, he loved the store. It is more the behaviour, I don't judge by age but I do by behaviour. 

Many of us so called adults can't afford to buy all that stuff either


----------



## Jeremy Banks (Nov 13, 2006)

I haven't posted here much or recently, but I may be at the Eaton Center store on friday. Does anyone have any estimates as to how long the line will be when the store opens, or around what time it starts to really form?

Also, it's closing at 4 and opening at 6 _local_ time, correct? Thanks.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mac_geek said:


> Dude - you're spending your free time surfing a discussion forum board dedicated to a computer company, as we all are.
> 
> Apple is selling to a captive audience here... don't spoil our fun!
> 
> (Of course, I could say "all opinions are welcome," but that simply wouldn't be sincere...  )


:clap: :clap: :lmao: :lmao: 

I love the comments... no way am I getting in line... waste of time. 
As we post away on a Mac geek forum.  

Carbon Computing *will* have hundreds and hundreds of copies in stock, and has a sweet Leopard + Hard Drive promotion. Will even have copies available at the new store in Ottawa.

I'm getting really excited. My iMac is doing a full backup today.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Jeremy Banks said:


> I haven't posted here much or recently, but I may be at the Eaton Center store on friday. Does anyone have any estimates as to how long the line will be when the store opens, or around what time it starts to really form?
> 
> Also, it's closing at 4 and opening at 6 _local_ time, correct? Thanks.


Do you know up to what time they are open on friday? They usually close at 9, are they going to have an extended hour?


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*They are closing down the store from 4:00-6:00 to prepare*

and they are staying open until 10:00 pm. Free t-shirts for the first 500 customers; are they really anticipating over 500 people???


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

smellybook said:


> and they are staying open until 10:00 pm. Free t-shirts for the first 500 customers; are they really anticipating over 500 people???


I hope not lol Im slipping out of work around 8 pm to get me a copy and a tshirt lol.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

i am off on friday and will be around DT so ill be there


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

*Extra T-Shirt*

 If someone would be so kind if they have an extra tshirt from tonite, I would be willing to purchase it from you. I can not attend the release, pls pm me if you have one.:clap: :heybaby:


----------



## Jeremy Banks (Nov 13, 2006)

Gah. I wasn't able to get there until 8 because I was sleeping off the effects of the drugs I was on after having my wisdom teeth removed. Pity, no shirt for me, but Leopard seems nice.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

I was able to make it to Yorkdale by 6:15 pm, not to bad when figure in the traffic jam on the 401. I was meeting my girlfriend at Yorkdale to take her out to dinner and she was in line before 6:00. She was just leaving the store as I arrived to join the long queue. I did manage to get one of the last shirts. Many inline were only in the line because they were in the mall and something was free. So it was easy to see how 500 shirts would go so quickly.

I was going to buy an iPod Touch, but only noticed once I was in the store I was wallet-less. Oh well off to the Eaton Centre tomorrow for that.

Steve


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

I went to MyMacDealer here in Edmonton, but they didn't get their shipment. 
I was just going with a friend, hoping for freebies, I preordered it, and got it this afternoon. It's very shiny.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

What does the tshirt look like?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jonmon said:


> What does the tshirt look like?


(Not mine.)


----------



## brett (May 27, 2007)

HowEver said:


> (Not mine.)


nice, what size is that? did they have different sizes?


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

brett said:


> nice, what size is that? did they have different sizes?


If you go by what is for sale on eBay, the shirts were available in medium, large, and extra large. It is crazy how much the shirts are fetching there too. apple leopard t shirt, Apple, Macintosh Computers, Men's Clothing items on eBay.com

Steve


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

I was there and I picked up an XL shirt. It's made by American Apparel. If anyone wants to offer me an outrageous price for it I'll consider... I need to offset the cost of my iPod Touch.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Fink-Nottle said:


> I was there and I picked up an XL shirt. It's made by American Apparel. If anyone wants to offer me an outrageous price for it I'll consider... I need to offset the cost of my iPod Touch.


I'll give you one thousand cents for it :lmao: 

Was there a lot of people lining up?


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Well I stood in line for about an hour at the UMich Computer Store. It was nice only paying $69 and only 6% tax.


----------

